# Worlds largest ship



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Allseas have announced they wish to build a vessel to decommission oil rigs in deep water. It will be 1200 foot long 400 foot wide and will weigh 840,000 tons, it will consist of 2 super tankers joined in catamaran fashion and will be capable of lifting 48000 tons topsides and 25000 tons for jackets and legs.
No markets at present but between 2012 and 2025 quite a few North seas oil rigs will need to be decommissioned. It will cost £1 billion to build.
Allseas reckon there is £12 to £14 billion worth of work out there eventually.
The ship will come alongside an oil rig, slice off the top half then turn around
and pull up the legs from the sea bed.
Speed 12 knots.


----------



## vinnie05 (Apr 25, 2009)

For an update on this old thread have a look at the clip on youtube under the name of Pieter Schelte.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

vinnie05 said:


> For an update on this old thread have a look at the clip on youtube under the name of Pieter Schelte.


*Here* is the clip *vinnie05* is referring too. (Thumb)


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

An amazing ship. Some very good animations at this link which show exactly how the ship deconstructs an oil rig,
click on each of the red headings on the right of the page.

http://www.allseas.com/uk/19/equipment/pieter-schelte.html


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Able are already in the Oil Rig deconstruction business and seem to be managing quite well without this proposed Goliath.


----------



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

all makes sense now that I have watched animations, some would say "simples" looks like there is still more fitting out to be done. Cheers for the info guys !


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

As if this monster wasnt enough;
*In November 2013 Allseas announced plans to build a second single-lift vessel larger than Pieter Schelte, to be delivered in 2020.
It is intended for installation and removal of the very largest existing platforms.*


----------



## vinnie05 (Apr 25, 2009)

A bit of information about the vessel. The orginal idea to use two super tanker was put aside and the design was a complete new hull. It was decided to give it a pipe laying function as well as platform removal so it will also be the world's biggest pipe layer. It was nice to see the clip of it floating as I spent four years in the design office of Allseas working on the vessel, before retirement. It's certainly one awesome ship


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

vinnie05 said:


> A bit of information about the vessel. The orginal idea to use two super tanker was put aside and the design was a complete new hull. It was decided to give it a pipe laying function as well as platform removal so it will also be the world's biggest pipe layer. It was nice to see the clip of it floating as I spent four years in the design office of Allseas working on the vessel, before retirement. It's certainly one awesome ship


Thanks for resurrecting this thread *vinnie05*. (Applause)


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Vinnie, can you give any information on the propulsion set up please now it is not two seperate Tanker Hulls using the two propulsion units.


----------



## vinnie05 (Apr 25, 2009)

Geordie Chief
The vessel has 6 rotating thrusters at the aft end, 3 port and 3 stbd. Plus 3 thrusters on both the forward bow sections. 12 in total to keep the vessel steady while positioning to pick up a topside or jacket removal.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

That was quick vinnie(Thumb) whose D/E engines are providing the power?


----------



## vinnie05 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry Geordie Chief, I can't help you on that one.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day gulpers,ex-delholm moderator,yesterday.09:41.#3 re:worlds largest ship.very interesting post,excellent video,an amazing ship.thank you for posting,regards ben27


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

chadburn said:


> That was quick vinnie(Thumb) whose D/E engines are providing the power?


Main diesel power is provided by eight MAN 11,2 MW engines with two engines each in four separate engine rooms[2] with 13 Rolls Royce 5.5 MW thrusters


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Pat.


----------

